

10 Reasons You Have to Quit Your Job in 2014 - molsongolden
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/james-altucher/quit-your-job_b_5111751.html

======
molsongolden
Another abrasive yet motivational post from James Altucher. Always a good
quick read, especially if you need a little kick to get you moving.

